
Show HN: zVault – A new deduplicating backup solution written in Rust - dswd
https://github.com/dswd/zvault
======
dswd
Hi, zVault is a new deduplicating backup solution that I have written from
scratch. It is still in a pretty early stage and all your feedback will be
highly appreciated.

